
Happy New Year in Your Time Zone - What's your resolution? - EGreg
Since we all live in different time zones, I wanted to post this now.<p>HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!<p>In America, we have a tradition of making New Year's resolutions. What one thing are you going to do better this coming year, that you know you have to improve? And how are you going to do it?
======
amichail
Some questions:

* does it bother you when you say stock phrases such as "HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!"?

* does it make sense to have resolutions once a year at the same time as everyone else?

* what exactly is the new year a celebration of for most people? The fact that humanity is still here? Or perhaps the making of resolutions? Something religious?

* what do studies say about how effective the making of resolutions is and whether they improve society overall?

~~~
bbuffone
* does it bother you when you say stock phrases such as "HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!"?

No, it allows me to simply respond with a stock answer and move on with my
day.

* does it make sense to have resolutions once a year at the same time as everyone else?

Yes, Life is long. Having a sprint last a year makes sense. It is also easier
for people to reflect and major changes in their life on natural boundaries
like a new years, 20th, 30th, 40th... birthday.

* what exactly is the new year a celebration of for most people? The fact that humanity is still here? Or perhaps the making of resolutions? Something religious?

I will speak for most people; they are celebrating the past years
accomplishments, friends they made, places they have gone, things they have
experienced...

* what do studies say about how effective the making of resolutions is and whether they improve society overall?

It is not a time for research... it is a time for drinking late into the night
while coding your next project.

2010 kicked ass, but now it is on to the next one!!!

------
bendmorris
My resolution: 1024x600.

Seriously though, I have a project that I've been putting
weekends/nights/vacations into for a couple weeks, that's going to make me
some money next year.

~~~
fezzl
That's one small-ass screen.

~~~
bendmorris
Netbook. Goes everywhere with me.

------
inovica
I'm in the UK. We're do the same - although often people break them!!! My wife
and I have done 'goals' for the year. I'd say 50% of them are easily
achievable, but things we want to 'get done' and 50% of them would be a
stretch. It's amazing that by writing them down how many times we achieve
things by focusing on what we want to do in that year. Some years we are way
way off, but then that's just amusing.

For me, I'll not bore you too much but I want:

1) To learn Python. Sounds a bit boring I know but I'm primarily a business
guy these days, though I taught myself PHP years ago so that I could converse
and work better with the team of coders I work with

2) To focus on 3 products I want out the door. Not to go off chasing new shiny
things!!

3) To meditate more, do yoga to a better level and become a vegetarian (an odd
one to some people I know, but its a goal I have!)

Irrespective to what I want to achieve, I'd like to say thank you to everyone
on HN. I've been on this site since the beginning and whilst I don't know any
of you guys personally it is a wonderful community and I have learned (and
continue to learn) loads about tech, but also a much more rounded group of
topics.

May I wish you the very best for this coming year both on a personal level and
also for what you choose to do in terms of work.

------
chanux
New Year’s Day now is the accepted time to make your regular annual good
resolutions. Next week you can begin paving hell with them as usual. ~Mark
Twain

May all your troubles last as long as your New Year’s resolutions! ~ Joey
Adams

Good resolutions are simply checks that men draw on a bank where they have no
account. ~ Oscar Wilde

A New Year’s resolution is something that goes in one Year and out the other ~
Anonymous

------
EGreg
I am going to get organized by using project management tools, make sure the
finances are in place for my company to operate comfortably, so I have lots of
time to meet with people and create new opportunities. And hopefully that will
free up more time to spend with the people that matter to me the most.

------
sgt
1920x1080. There's no substitute.

~~~
dextius
well, except for 2560x1600 of course..

~~~
citricsquid
or 5760 x 1080... (<http://i.imgur.com/bSxMQ.png>)

~~~
dlsspy
I don't see why it's worth paying so much money just to be able to do your
normal work and see a Windows logo all day.

------
EGreg
So what do you hope to accomplish if you do these resolutions?

------
swombat
Double down my investment of time in things I love doing.

------
diptanu
My resolution: Write more Scala ;-)

------
jpr
1) Build and publish my first real app

2) Cut the beer consumption

3) Lose weight (already lost about 10 pounds in about a month due to beginning
#2 early)

4) Begin regular exercise (I already started semi-regular walking but then
weather suddenly went to -25C and 60 cm of snow...)

5) 1280x1024 and sometimes 2560x1024

